# Scirocco hatch latch repair.



## mrlightrail (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got a nice 84 Scirocco I picked up for 650.00. Runs good, but a couple of problems right off hand. 1st, the trunk latch is missing. Not the button, just the latch portion that keeps it shut. Can't find this part anywhere.
2. Shift pattern is weird, off, not right. Hard to get into first w/o accidentally touching reverse, or putting it into 3rd gear. Any other car, it's easy to feel out the gears, not so with this car. 
BTW: any help in showing me how to enbed a photo into my post would be helpful. Having a helluva time figuring it out. 
Tanks!


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco hatch latch repair. (mrlightrail)*

Starting with problem #2. There is a good chance your shifting problem is a result of worn shifter bushings on the mechanical linkage. Replacement is amazingly easy. You may also have to replace the relay rod (short rod with a nylon ball molded onto the end). The parts are not terribly expensive, so I would replace all wearing parts.
Problem #1. I cannot remember ever having replaced a latch on a Scirocco. I am assuming the Rabbit latch won't work. Can the VW dealer not order that part (even at an obscene price)?


----------



## mrlightrail (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco hatch latch repair. (alpinweiss)*

Ordered the shift bushings and shafts for 18.00 thru Ebay, should have them by the end of the week. Got one salvage yard quote of 45.00 for the latch, but going to look for it cheaper.
Still looking for the answer on how to enbed a photo into a post.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Scirocco hatch latch repair. (mrlightrail)*

The photo needs to hosted on a site like photobucket or something similar. 
When you create a post you then add a image link to that photo on the site and it will show up in the post.


----------

